# Fax Problem Fios! HELP PLEASE!



## ohirris (Jan 17, 2010)

So ever since I've gotten FiOS (internet only) installed my fax machine would not receive faxes anymore, it sends out but no receive. When I call my house phone it rings about 4-5 times and it just goes straight to a voice message instead of going over to fax. The message says: "You have reached xxx-xxx-xxxx". I think the problem is the phone line? The fax machine is connected to regular phone line by the way. Please help!!
The fax machine is HP Officejet 5510 all in one.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've used my FAX machine with the Verizon FiOS service and with my ViaTalk VoIP service.

You may want to turn off the Verizon supplied answering service. I'm guessing you didn't realize that when Verizon installs FiOS they want to terminate your copper connection and move your phone service to the ONT.


----------



## ohirris (Jan 17, 2010)

How do you get rid of the voice message?? Do I need to contact Verizon and do that? and what is ViaTalk VoIP?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

ViaTalk is one of many VoIP providers, it just happens to be the one I use.

The answering service is part of the Verizon package, you can login to your account on the Verizon website and manage those options. You can also configure it from the phone. I have disabled the Verizon answering option here.


----------

